# My new 1997 Ram 2500HD



## crotchclimber (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought it from my neighbor with 43,616 miles on it. I've put 300 on it so far and am loving it. I've wanted one of these 2nd gen 4x4 diesels for a few years and now I finally have my dream truck. Rear bumper is bent up so I'm going to put a Ranch Hand on it. Thinking about one on the front too. First thing is upgrading the terrible speakers! It's a Laramie SLT but he got basic audio.


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 15, 2015)

I love a white truck!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice truck!!! Deadly reliable .
Make sure you do the KDP in that one!!!
BBB


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 16, 2015)

Good find.


----------



## Thornton (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice rig is it a 12 valve?


----------



## crotchclimber (Jan 16, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> Nice truck!!! Deadly reliable .
> Make sure you do the KDP in that one!!!
> BBB


Thanks for the heads up! I had not heard of the "killer dowel pin" issue and it's something I will take care of!


Thornton said:


> Nice rig is it a 12 valve?


Yes


----------



## macattack_ga (Jan 16, 2015)

crotchclimber said:


> I bought it from my neighbor with 43,616 miles on it. I've put 300 on it so far and am loving it. I've wanted one of these 2nd gen 4x4 diesels for a few years and now I finally have my dream truck. Rear bumper is bent up so I'm going to put a Ranch Hand on it. Thinking about one on the front too. First thing is upgrading the terrible speakers! It's a Laramie SLT but he got basic audio.


 
I've got a similar truck and have really enjoyed it. If the steering is lacking, look into upgrading to 1998 steering linkages.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 16, 2015)

I hope it doesnt have the '53' block, just did mine.
You can google that one.
Mines a white quad cab 98.5 24v auto, with 260,000 kms on it.
Done lots to it.
Just did the entire front end not too expensive if you do it yourself.
You might take at look at Diesel Truck Resource aka DTR web site its more info than you can ever read, been on there for 10 years.
BBB


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 16, 2015)

97 shouldn't be a 53 block. Most of those are 98 and up.


----------



## yodayoda (Jan 16, 2015)

I have worked at a Dodge dealer for 24 years, you got yourself a good truck, them 12 valve cummins will run forever. Don't read the forums too much, your truck is perfectly fine as is.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 16, 2015)

yodayoda said:


> I have worked at a Dodge dealer for 24 years, you got yourself a good truck, them 12 valve cummins will run forever. Don't read the forums too much, your truck is perfectly fine as is.


How many .53 blocks did you replace!!! I would like to take my old block to a dealer and place it somewhere,,,,
BBB


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 16, 2015)

Stock trucks are ok now. Those old ones need some help to get out of the way with a load.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jan 17, 2015)

This one doesn't seem to have to same acceleration as the manual transmission 24valve 1999 I drove for the Forest Service. I think that truck had lower geared axles though because it would only do 55 in 5th gear at 2000rpm. I don't think I ever used low range since 1st gear was a crawl. I haven't compared load hauling since the heaviest cargo I've hauled so far was less than 1000lbs of wood up a moderate highway grade. We'd nearly max out those FS rigs with water tanks and equipment trailers and it would still haul ass up steep mountain roads. But I'm liking the auto trans for city driving.


----------



## yodayoda (Jan 17, 2015)

bigbadbob said:


> How many .53 blocks did you replace!!! I would like to take my old block to a dealer and place it somewhere,,,,
> BBB


I have never seen it on a 12 valve. It's not the dealers fault, or decision to warranty them. Nobody gets screwed over by manufacturers more than Dealership Technicians. I'm not a fanboy of any brand, I was just complimenting the guy on his new truck and giving him my opinion.


----------



## benp (Jan 19, 2015)

That is awesome!!!

You have no idea how good of a score you have made.


----------



## tla100 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice looking truck, love the sound of them CTD! I had a '99 but had a ton of miles, rust bucket, dents. Yours is sharp!


----------



## crotchclimber (Feb 1, 2015)

Today I did the killer dowel pin tab installation. It took all day but now I have peace of mind. Next project is repairing the body damage on the left rear corner from the flimsy bent up bumper. Thinking of doing a 2-tone paint with metallic tan below the trim strip since I'll have to repaint that area anyway on that corner. I have access to pro painting and bodywork tools so why not. Then I can install the Ranch Hand rear bumper I have on order. I got my new speakers installed last weekend and it sounds pretty good now.


----------



## macattack_ga (Feb 2, 2015)

crotchclimber said:


> got my new speakers installed last weekend and it sounds pretty good now.


A 4" exhaust will make it sound even better ;-)


----------



## gunandbowman (Feb 10, 2015)

Dang what a find . A truck that old with low miles . Bet you paid good for it though. Very nice truck .


----------



## Scott Kelly (Feb 11, 2015)

53 block issue is kinda overrated.. Hit and miss type deal. Dowel pin, 4500gsk, little timing and fuel should run like a raped ape. Not a cummins fan myself but a good find nonetheless


----------



## homemade (Feb 11, 2015)

I love my 99. 5.9l 24valve. Long box extended cab. Even though it has a manual transmission, it has 3.73 or 3.45 years in the rear. Yes it runs around 2000rpm when high way cruzing but is that really a bad thing? I get 17-20mpg on average. Thinking next winter I'm going to rebuild the engine and trans. (270k on the clock). One thing I wish I would have done is the manual conversion for the center axel disconnect. (4wd). Then I could put into 4low and have two wheel drive for backing trailers in gear. 

Anyways..... Nice score, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 11, 2015)

homemade said:


> I love my 99. 5.9l 24valve. Long box extended cab. Even though it has a manual transmission, it has 3.73 or 3.45 years in the rear. Yes it runs around 2000rpm when high way cruzing but is that really a bad thing? I get 17-20mpg on average. Thinking next winter I'm going to rebuild the engine and trans. (270k on the clock). One thing I wish I would have done is the manual conversion for the center axel disconnect. (4wd). Then I could put into 4low and have two wheel drive for backing trailers in gear.
> 
> Anyways..... Nice score, you won't be disappointed.


You've got 3.55 or 4.10 in that year. If you turn [email protected] you've got 4.10s. They make a kit for 2 low. I think it was under $50 when I had a 2nd gen. Makes it nice for backing trailers or putting along in a field.


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm no Dodge fan by any means, but DAMN!!! That's pretty nice!


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm the farthest thing from a dodge fan . The body's are made out of soup cans. There wiring is a joke . Cheap plastic crap of a interior , 20 million recalls . That being said the cummins is so good you put up with the crap they build around them . You will love that truck!!! Here is my newer one 2010 with 70k







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crotchclimber (Feb 12, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I'm the farthest thing from a dodge fan . The body's are made out of soup cans. There wiring is a joke . Cheap plastic crap of a interior , 20 million recalls . That being said the cummins is so good you put up with the crap they build around them . You will love that truck!!! Here is my newer one 2010 with 70k



Haha, yeah I was shocked when I found out there isn't even a headlight relay. All the current goes through the switch in the dash, which is prone to burning out because of that. A recall to install a relay was only on the 3500 even though the 2500 is identical. Go figure. Got my new Ranch Hand rear bumper on Tuesday to replace the flimsy joke of a rear. Front is even worse but that will have to wait for a bit. At least I don't have to deal with any body rust like you guys in the eastern US. I got the service manual from the previous owner which has been a help with wiring diagrams, etc. I hauled a trailer loaded with logs last weekend and the Cummins pulled well.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

crotchclimber said:


> Haha, yeah I was shocked when I found out there isn't even a headlight relay. All the current goes through the switch in the dash, which is prone to burning out because of that. A recall to install a relay was only on the 3500 even though the 2500 is identical. Go figure. Got my new Ranch Hand rear bumper on Tuesday to replace the flimsy joke of a rear. Front is even worse but that will have to wait for a bit. At least I don't have to deal with any body rust like you guys in the eastern US. I got the service manual from the previous owner which has been a help with wiring diagrams, etc. I hauled a trailer loaded with logs last weekend and the Cummins pulled well.


 My gf asked my why half the dodge trucks she sees has a headlight out. She said all dodge owners a retarded . That's hard to argue being I have one[emoji37]. But you'll be happy with the headlight wiring on your second gen over the 3rd gen . Headlight goes out and chances are you need a 500$ module to fix it . 
Around my area a97 dodge would be rotted to the point you wouldn't know what it is anymore . Most the 2007 and under I see already have pretty bad rust 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> My gf asked my why half the dodge trucks she sees has a headlight out. She said all dodge owners a retarded . That's hard to argue being I have one[emoji37]. But you'll be happy with the headlight wiring on your second gen over the 3rd gen . Headlight goes out and chances are you need a 500$ module to fix it .
> Around my area a97 dodge would be rotted to the point you wouldn't know what it is anymore . Most the 2007 and under I see already have pretty bad rust
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A friends 03 (?) GMC 2500 has zero rust... Always winter driven and he hasn't sprayed any Krown or Fluid Film or anything under there either. Our 2002 F-250 extended cab has holes all around the cab and bed already. We did our best to wash it off and stuff to no avail. It's almost like they want it to rot... maybe to keep people buying them? Nahh..


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> A friends 03 (?) GMC 2500 has zero rust... Always winter driven and he hasn't sprayed any Krown or Fluid Film or anything under there either. Our 2002 F-250 extended cab has holes all around the cab and bed already. We did our best to wash it off and stuff to no avail. It's almost like they want it to rot... maybe to keep people buying them? Nahh..


Don't worry chevy fixed that problem . The 2008 body style rotts out the lines under the truck pretty fast now. 
I had 2003 gmc extended can durimax loaded leather and all the goodies . The trans was awesome , motor was a wimp. My 2005 f350 6.0 would pull 10 times better . Alas its a ford[emoji26] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Don't worry chevy fixed that problem . The 2008 body style rotts out the lines under the truck pretty fast now.
> I had 2003 gmc extended can durimax loaded leather and all the goodies . The trans was awesome , motor was a wimp. My 2005 f350 6.0 would pull 10 times better . Alas its a ford[emoji26]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda seemed to me and a lot of other people that the Duramax had a very narrow power-band. It also seemed kinda high up there in RPMs too.
IMO Ford has always been superior in the diesel world. But that's not to say Chevy or Dodge didn't have good diesels either.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> Kinda seemed to me and a lot of other people that the Duramax had a very narrow power-band. It also seemed kinda high up there in RPMs too.
> IMO Ford has always been superior in the diesel world. But that's not to say Chevy or Dodge didn't have good diesels either.


 I hate to say this but my ford 6.0 was my favorite .all good after I redid the topend and deleted the egr at 100k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

The cummins is a torque monster in a 1800 rpm range . The 6.0 pulled hard longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kelly (Feb 13, 2015)

When 6.0's run there aren't many motors that run better than them..


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I hate to say this but my ford 6.0 was my favorite .all good after I redid the topend and deleted the egr at 100k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the same as well; when the 6.0 is "bulletproofed" or whatever you wanna call it, it's one of the best.
Just sucks how you have to take the cab off if you want say a head off or something. Either that or a bunch of A/C stuff and other things as well.
As well as the cost of injectors, etc.


----------



## Scott Kelly (Feb 13, 2015)

In my opinion 6.4's run the best when tuned deleted ect..


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> I've heard the same as well; when the 6.0 is "bulletproofed" or whatever you wanna call it, it's one of the best.
> Just sucks how you have to take the cab off if you want say a head off or something. Either that or a bunch of A/C stuff and other things as well.
> As well as the cost of injectors, etc.


Can was off in under a hour and made things really easy . I threw a new ac evaporator in when the cab was off . Redid the heads and valve seats. New oil cooler and high pressure oil pump. Head studs and a rebuilt turbo . Then I got carried away and changed the front u-joints and ball joints . Runs like a champ since but now I got the dodge the ford must be sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> Can was off in under a hour and made things really easy . I threw a new ac evaporator in when the cab was off . Redid the heads and valve seats. New oil cooler and high pressure oil pump. Head studs and a rebuilt turbo . Then I got carried away and changed the front u-joints and ball joints . Runs like a champ since but now I got the dodge the ford must be sold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it all worked out. I sure would hate to swallow that bill though... especially if you had someone else do it haha
What was wrong with it in the first place?


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> Glad to hear it all worked out. I sure would hate to swallow that bill though... especially if you had someone else do it haha
> What was wrong with it in the first place?


 I do all my own work so it came in under 4500 with a new set of sneakers . It probably would have been well over 40 hours labor if you had to pay someone . It had 93k on the clock and the egr is known to fail . It started to leak on my way to work so I had it ripped down by the end of the day . I like a good offense so I installed all the updated parts when I was in there . Don't like doing stuff twice . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 13, 2015)

Knobby57 said:


> I do all my own work so it came in under 4500 with a new set of sneakers . It probably would have been well over 40 hours labor if you had to pay someone . It had 93k on the clock and the egr is known to fail . It started to leak on my way to work so I had it ripped down by the end of the day . I like a good offense so I installed all the updated parts when I was in there . Don't like doing stuff twice .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's neat. I'm sure it'll have a long service life if nothing else goes wrong.


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> That's neat. I'm sure it'll have a long service life if nothing else goes wrong.


 I'm sure it will make the next owner happy






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kelly (Feb 13, 2015)

Is that a lariat? Kinda looks it from the color scheme


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

It's a xlt f350 its a2005 so it's the "better"[emoji33]6.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobby57 (Feb 13, 2015)

No wood grain . I'm not a big fan of the center console. I'd rather the bench blowjob front seat . 
The other thing that I really liked was the factory upfitter switches . And the 4 extra wires through the firewall for easy wiring without fishing wires through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Feb 16, 2015)

i will stick to these when i pull heavy loads i had a 6.0 and it was nothing but problems i had a old mechanical cummins and it got wrecked it used oil though
i can pull what i want with this set up. nice dodge truck btw you dont see many nice trucks my way.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 19, 2015)

very nice truck . I have an 07 5.9 love the truck never a real problem with it but then again I have no performance upgrades either I never have had a problem towing anything I put behind it. Only thing other than regular maintenance was the oil pan . Rotted away but in all reality its a problem with other makes too. No rust anywhere else on the truck 



bigbadbob said:


> You might take at look at Diesel Truck Resource aka DTR web site its more info than you can ever read, been on there for 10 years.
> BBB



Been on DTR for years good info over there on these trucks.


----------

